# Dendrobates captivus REDISCOVERED



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been waiting a while now to make this post, but the cat is now out of the bag: Dendrobates captivus has been rediscovered after not being seen in over 77 years.

The April 2007 issue of National Geographic, which came out today, is running a short article documenting the rediscovery with a half-page photo of the frog. 

We will be posting a more expansive account of our expedition on dendrobates.org within a few days and will include some photos of the frog and the spectacular Pongo de Manseriche and Rio Santiago valley.

More soon!

-Evan


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool! I'll have to go check out a copy.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Sweeet. Love the site by the way!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Very cool. Look forward to the update on the site.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I will have to go pickup a National Geographic.

Thanks for sharing and very interesting...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been waiting for you to make this post as I knew something was coming up. I really had no idea what it was going to be though. You guys did well in keeping it a secret. 
I'm very surprised that it's captivus you've found! It's an awesome discovery! I'm looking forward to the update of your website..

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats, can't wait for this months issue to show up. Great work, I am sure you will continue to bring new and exciting things to this hobby. Of coarse you will now need Harry Potter's invisibility cloak!


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

What is being done to protect this frog from poachers?


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Good question. This was definitely one of our major concerns once we found the frog. First, this frog has some degree of 'inherent' protection. It takes several days to get to the locality, and it is guarded by Aguaruna indians, so getting access and permission to enter is extremely difficult and very dangerous. Second, the wheels are already in motion to get legal D. captivus in the hobby in an expedient manner. That is as much info as I can give on that.

-Evan


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Evan, 
Thanks much! I'm exited to hear that the frogs are fairly well protected and especially so that there are efforts to get legal D. captivus into the hobby keeping illegal collection at bay. Yahoo! to the good guys. I hope I can say for everyone that your work and efforts are magnanimous.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

TimStout said:


> Evan,
> especially so that there are efforts to get legal D. captivus into the hobby keeping illegal collection at bay. .


That is great indeed. This is the one thing that it seems everyone in the hobby understands but the powers that be cant seem to get throught there skulls. Its so good to see a frog like that getting immediate attention.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

anyone know where I could see a picture of this frog?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I google imaged it. This is the only pic concerning the frog that popped up.










Its right there, under the red square. See? :lol: 

Seriously, I cannot find pics anywhere as well. I guess Ill have to wait for my copy of National Geographic.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The reason no one can find a picture of this frog is because no pictures exist, except for ours of course. I am holding out on you guys until we update the website. I am working on the update for the site as we speak, hopefully I can finish it today or tomorrow. 

-Evan


----------



## ionicrain (Mar 18, 2007)

A link to see a pic of D. captivus can be seen on the link provided below... happy veiwing :lol: 






http://www.dendrobatidae.org/Soorten/De ... ntentID=56


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That link is not Captivus but a picture of Castaneoticus, but like the Castaneoticus the Captivus is a little brown frog with orange and yellow spots, but far more attractive than the Casti's in my opinion. Remembering drawings and descriptions from years ago gets more difficult as you see I turn 48 tomorrow.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Man my memory is bad almost forgot the photo someone e-mailed me this AM showing the Captivus....maybe that's where i remember it from. Great frog, hopefully MP will be propogating it in no time.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The photo in that link is indeed a castaneoticus, and I think it has been photoshopped to what people thought captivus would look like. There is another photoshopped simulation of captivus on dendrobase.de, but again, it isn't a photo of the actual frog. 

I would upload a photo to post right now but for some reason, I can't access dendrobates.org from school. Hopefully later tonight.

-Evan


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

> http://www.dendrobatidae.org/S...ntentID=56


This is actually a photoshopped D. castaneoticus picture... from what I've heard it doesn't really resemble the real D. captivus colourwise.

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*come on with it...PLS*












Let's see it....PLS


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

No one mentioned this, but it looks to me as if the D. captivus photo is simply a mirror image of the D. castaneoticus photo, faced in the other direction, not even photo-shopped beyond that. :?:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Will there be a pic in the NG article when it comes out???

Somebody make a post when they see it on the newstand.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Patty,

It looks like it is a different frog or it is photoshopped. The Markings on the "real" casti pic are much different from those of the other picture.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Honestly, the supposed captivus looks more like a Casti than the real Casti does... :lol:


----------



## speedmunkee (Mar 18, 2007)

I got a copy of that NG and it's funny, I just read that article today. I"ll scan the pic. No ones gonna be knocking on my door trying to get me for copyright infringement are they?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Give credit. You're on a forum, which is pretty informal to begin with.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> I"ll scan the pic.


OK, so scan!!!!

As you can tell we are a very impatient crowd!!!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I don’t have the magazine in front of me right now, but if memory serves correct it is a black frog with small red and yellow spots down its back.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Still no update?


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

deleted


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm speachless..
Such a nice animal!

Grtz,
THomas


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:shock: Beautiful.

I flipped through every page on the newstand March edition and did not see the article. What a jip!

Nice find fellas. Hopefully this frog will be available to us in a few years.


----------



## speedmunkee (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry for not scanning the pic. I went to scan it and i ended up having some software issue. Who knows..
But i 'm glad Ric posted it. 
Its a nice pic and interesting article, although short.
Sorry to keep yall in suspense.


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

beautiful frog! hope we can get our hands on some legal ones and cut the smugglers off from the start!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks as though the article has been posted on Dendrobates.org: http://www.dendrobates.org/captivus.html


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

You guys beat me to it, just posted it last night to check it over. Still need to proofread it a couple times though...

-Evan


----------



## jesseblack (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey if you wish to purchase the National Geographic magazine which contains the Captivus article call the number below. You will need a credit card and an address.

Phone: 1-800-777-2800
Issue: April 2007
Cost: $6
Cover: blue; fish in net 


Enjoy, and thanks for your interest.

Jason L. Brown

FYI: they canned my username for inactivity, "Jesseblack" is the new "Jasonlee"


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

Is there a way to get the printable version of that article on dendrobates.org? 

I want to show it to some people in my herpetology class, but it prints out very poorly.

Just wondering.




Stephanie


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I've made a PDF of the article available for download here:
http://www.dendrobates.org/captivus/Red ... ptivus.pdf

-Evan


----------



## Mathieu (Apr 14, 2004)

the desciption on the Dutch Dendrobatic Society has been updated with the right pic from Wouter Olthof.

http://www.dendrobatidae.org/Soorten/So ... ntentID=56

greetings

Mathieu


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That is an awesome frog. Does anyone have any idea how difficult they will be to raise? That is once they, if ever, get into the hobby.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

*I have my copy *

Evan!

At last! This has been a long year, I am really happy for you. Any plans on publishing in additional scientific journals?

Richard Sines


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

Evan-

Thanks for the link to the PDF version. I appreciate it.



Stephanie


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful frog... am very happy it has not disappeared from our rain forests.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Rich - yes, we have a manuscript we hope to publish in a scientific journal, can't really talk about it much here though. But hopefully it will be out before too long.

-Evan


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I didnt notice this discussion in here, so I started one in the Lounge. But I have pictures posted and a pdf file of the article.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26407


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello Dendroboard! 

I am very excited to announce the upcoming DVD entitled Adventure to Captivus. We're hoping to release the film at IAD this year. The footage is totally breathtaking, all filmed in HD. 

The film chronicles the entire adventure from start to finish. The story and drama is greater than fiction and we're really excited about the release. 

We'll be playing clips from the film at IAD on a 30" Apple display so as to show the HD quality. A Blu-Ray and HD DVD release are also in the works. 

Please check out the temporary website. http://www.adventuretocaptivus.com. The full version will be updated this week, so stay tuned. Fellow DB'er Corey Wickliffe is designing the site as well as the DVD cover material. 

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Very cool, Richard.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW... cant wait... will people in Canada be able to get it?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Of course.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------

